# How to Keep Turn-by-Turn Directions on Digial Instrument Cluster Display?



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

Hope all is well.

I have a 2019 VW Tiguan SEL, which has the digital instrument cluster.

When choosing the navigation view for the screen, you can toggle between a view of the map or turn-by-turn directions.

The turn-by-turn directions screen is VERY helpful; large, clear directions are presented with minimal other info on screen.

When turn-by-turn directions are on the instrument cluster, the map is on the center dash screen.

The problem is that the car doesn't always recall the last setting and often automatically places the map display on the instrument cluster.

This is annoying, as it not only doesn't recall the last setting, but the center dash screen is then black with nothing on it.

Then, what you must do is press the button circled in yellow, to bring the map back over to the center dash screen, returning the turn-by-turn directions back to the instrument cluster. :|

Also note that the navigation map by the instrument cluster isn't as helpful in and of itself as when on the center dash screen.

Please advise how I can get the car to always recall the last setting; sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't; pretty frustrating.

Thank you very much.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not certain there is a way.

We have only 1 driver profile setup for the car, and 2 fobs, both used on and off. Settings of this type didn't seem to follow the fob, nor profile.

Semi-related to your issue: when not navigating, I like having the vehicle icon with compass heading (and current street) shown between the gauges. In the past, I've always had to select the map view on the multimedia display, then switch to navigation in the center display. This view used to reset routinely (similar to what you mention), and I'd have to select map again next drive.

However, after the last visit to the dealership I need only switch to navigation in the gauge area, and my preferred view is there. So something is retained somehow - I'm actually expecting it to reset, but so far so good after a couple of weeks.

(Also note there are 2 digital clusters available, so yours may vary. The newer one has dedicated temp & fuel gauges on either side, while the first had all digital, and an odo reset button underneath.)


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

It seems you were experiencing the same problem; instrument cluster not retaining its last display setting.

I have the newer cluster, with dedicated gauges on the side.

Do you have the earlier version?

What work was done to your car at the dealer, and was this a complaint of yours while there?

Too bad system just doesn't work the way it should.

Glad to hear yours seems to be holding its last view at this time.

BTW, just noticed GLONASS in my picture; googled and came up with this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLONASS

Our cars use Russian GPS tech; ha.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

As luck would have it, I have to drive to a new arena this evening (prototypical Canadian response), so I'll see if the turn-by-turn stays in view for the way home too by default.

I know there was an ECU (ECM?) recall last time I went to the dealer. Unsure if it fixes a lot of odd things, as I recall having intermittent rear hatch open success (with remote), i.e. it would open halfway then close often. Also, as mentioned, I believe the icon/compass/street is now persistent in my gauge cluster should I choose it. I'm guessing tho, and it could be related to almost anything.

I have the newer display.

Cool re Glonass - never noticed before.

I'll report back.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

phlegm said:


> As luck would have it, I have to drive to a new arena this evening (prototypical Canadian response), so I'll see if the turn-by-turn stays in view for the way home too by default.
> 
> I know there was an ECU (ECM?) recall last time I went to the dealer. Unsure if it fixes a lot of odd things, as I recall having intermittent rear hatch open success (with remote), i.e. it would open halfway then close often. Also, as mentioned, I believe the icon/compass/street is now persistent in my gauge cluster should I choose it. I'm guessing tho, and it could be related to almost anything.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

RE: the GLONASS indicator.

The navigation system in our cars has the ability to use any or all of the big 3 navigation constellations (GPS, Galileo, and GLONASS). Whenever the nav system is coded to use GPS only, or GPS+Galileo, it displays "GPS" in the status menu. But, the moment you add GLONASS (whether selecting GLONASS only or GPS+GLONASS or Galileo+GLONASS or GPS+Galileo+GLONASS), the status display changes to "GLONASS".

Now, the reason why a Canadian Tig would have GLONASS enabled. GLONASS overall is slightly less accurate than GPS or Galileo however, due to the constellation placement in orbit, it excels at accuracy in higher latitudes (both north and south). 

And that has been your trivial fact of the day.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

LennyNero said:


> RE: the GLONASS indicator.
> 
> The navigation system in our cars has the ability to use any or all of the big 3 navigation constellations (GPS, Galileo, and GLONASS). Whenever the nav system is coded to use GPS only, or GPS+Galileo, it displays "GPS" in the status menu. But, the moment you add GLONASS (whether selecting GLONASS only or GPS+GLONASS or Galileo+GLONASS or GPS+Galileo+GLONASS), the status display changes to "GLONASS".
> 
> ...


Great info; thanks for sharing!

Do you know how we can set to GPS only?

(sounds like GPS is the most accurate of the three)


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

OK, so I tested multiple nav journeys last night, with car turned off in between each one. In all cases, the turn-by-turn was in the middle of my gauge cluster by default - I didn't have to enable the Map view on the multimedia display.

Also, when I stopped navigating, the car-icon-compass display replaced it, which is exactly what I like for usual driving.

I think the issue I noticed earlier on is related to yours, in that I no longer have to set a Maps view each time, but I used to.

I wish I could tell you why/how mine has changed, and while I suspect a software update, I can't confirm.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

dbs600 said:


> Great info; thanks for sharing!
> 
> Do you know how we can set to GPS only?
> 
> (sounds like GPS is the most accurate of the three)


Your vehicle likely has GPS+Galileo+GLONASS enabled, not just GLONASS. It uses all the positioning data from all three constellations for additional accuracy. If you wish to check/change it, it's part of the long coding and adaptations for the module 5F(Information electronics).


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

phlegm said:


> OK, so I tested multiple nav journeys last night, with car turned off in between each one. In all cases, the turn-by-turn was in the middle of my gauge cluster by default - I didn't have to enable the Map view on the multimedia display.
> 
> Also, when I stopped navigating, the car-icon-compass display replaced it, which is exactly what I like for usual driving.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.

Please continue to keep me posted, as the system holds the settings and then reverts over the course of no particular amount of time.

Not certain what causes the system to changes its last known settings, but if yours went through a software update, hopefully that took care of it! 



LennyNero said:


> Your vehicle likely has GPS+Galileo+GLONASS enabled, not just GLONASS. It uses all the positioning data from all three constellations for additional accuracy. If you wish to check/change it, it's part of the long coding and adaptations for the module 5F(Information electronics).


Okay; understood; thank you as well.


----------

